
Discovering How the Brain Works Through Computation - caente
https://engineering.columbia.edu/press-releases/discovering-how-brain-works-through-computation
======
caente
Researchers at Columbia Engineering, the Georgia Institute of Technology, and
Austria's Graz University of Technology have proposed a computational model of
the brain based on neuronal assemblies, to expand knowledge of how the brain
operates at an intermediate level. The model's application to syntactic
processing in language production corresponds with experimental results.
Columbia Engineering's Christos Papadimitriou and colleagues developed a
computational system, the Assembly Calculus, that encompasses operations of
neuronal assemblies that seem to participate in cognitive processes like
imprinting memories, concepts, and words. The researchers demonstrated,
analytically and via modeling, that the Assembly Calculus can be plausibly
realized at the neuronal and synaptic level. Papadimitriou said the model
provides a theoretical framework for logical transformation of neural activity
into thought and action.

